# نصيحة عامة لكافة العابرات والعابرين



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نصيحة عامة لكافة العابرات والعابرين ..... عدم اعطاء اى بيانات خاصة لأى إنسان تعرفوا عليه من خلف الشاشة .....*



أنا عابر وفى ناس كتير للأسف منفذتش نصيحتك ومعلوماتهم الشخصيه كلها عندي يوم بيوم ..ومنهم شخصيا ..ومفيش مره فكروا اني ممكن أستغل دا ..
وبخصوص نصيحتك هكون حذر أكتر أني استخدم معلوماتهم علشان تفضل ثقتهم كبيره فيا وافضل كل يوم أعرف ملعوماتهم الشخصيه وأشاركهم حياتهم ..
علي فكره ..الأخ سمعان من ضمن الناس دي ..
وكمان فى سيدات وفتيات فى المنتدي كل معلوماتهم عندي ..
وكمان فى أعضاء بعتولي صورهم ..
هل تعتقد دا غباء منهم .. 
وهل تعتقد اني ممكن أستغلها ف يوم من الأيام ..
ربنا يصلح الحال ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنا عابر وفى ناس كتير للأسف منفذتش نصيحتك ومعلوماتهم الشخصيه كلها عندي يوم بيوم ..ومنهم شخصيا ..ومفيش مره فكروا اني ممكن أستغل دا ..
> وبخصوص نصيحتك هكون حذر أكتر أني استخدم معلوماتهم علشان تفضل ثقتهم كبيره فيا وافضل كل يوم أعرف ملعوماتهم الشخصيه وأشاركهم حياتهم ..
> علي فكره ..الأخ سمعان من ضمن الناس دي ..
> وكمان فى سيدات وفتيات فى المنتدي كل معلوماتهم عندي ..
> ...



*من واجبنا ان نحذر ..... ولن يضيرك شيئ فى ان نحذر إلا إن كان هذا الامر له قيمة عندك .... وعلى العموم ... كل انسان مسئول عن تصرفاته .... ثم دعنى اسألك: ما الفائدة التى ستعود عليك من معرفة معلومات المتنصرين .... فهذه المعلومات لا تفيد إلا من يعملون فى جهات آمنية .....  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنا عابر وفى ناس كتير *للأسف* منفذتش نصيحتك ومعلوماتهم الشخصيه كلها عندي يوم بيوم ..ومنهم شخصيا ..ومفيش مره فكروا اني ممكن أستغل دا .. ..


*وبتتأسف لية ؟*


> *وبخصوص نصيحتك هكون حذر أكتر أني استخدم معلوماتهم علشان تفضل ثقتهم كبيره فيا وافضل كل يوم أعرف ملعوماتهم الشخصيه وأشاركهم حياتهم ..*


 *ههههههههههههههههههه*
*



وهل تعتقد اني ممكن أستغلها ف يوم من الأيام ..
ربنا يصلح الحال

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا اقصد شخصنة الموضوع طبعا يا بداية يا اجمل أخ حلو ...!!!!
لكن هقولك ...وما الذى يمنع أن لا نعتقد ذلك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من واجبنا ان نحذر ..... ولن يضيرك شيئ فى ان نحذر إلا إن كان هذا الامر له قيمة عندك .... وعلى العموم ... كل انسان مسئول عن تصرفاته .... ثم دعنى اسألك: ما الفائدة التى ستعود عليك من معرفة معلومات المتنصرين .... فهذه المعلومات لا تفيد إلا من يعملون فى جهات آمنية .....  *





> من واجبنا ان نحذر


أستاذي .. أنت تعلم أني أكتر واحد متفق مع حضرتك فى جزئية تحذير الأعضاء ..
وكل الشكر لخدمتك طبعا ..
لكن من فتره أحتدم الأمر بين حضرتك وبين سمعان بخصوص اثبات أنه تم تعميده..
احنا معرفناش حقيقة الأمر والموضوع أتقفل ..


> ولن يضيرك شيئ فى ان نحذر


استاذي ..طبعا لن يضيرني شيء .. بالعكس .. سأقدر مجهوداتك..


> إلا إن كان هذا الامر له قيمة عندك


حقيقة الأمر لا تعنيني فى شيء سوي أني أحدد طريقة تعاملي ونظرتي
 للأخ سمعان.
وبما أن الموضوع أتقفل ظل تعاملي معه بمثل المحبه التي يعاملني بها ..
حبيت بس أوضح لحضرتك أن تحذيراتك أدخلت الخوف لقلب الكثيرين
 من شخص سمعان .. أولهم أنا ..ودي كانت قيمة الموضوع عندي..
حضرتك طلبت مني أبعت لحضرتك رسائل سمعان لي وأنا تجاوبت مع حضرتك.
ونفذت ما طلبته مني..
وبما أني عابر أصبحت اشعر أني شخص غير جدير بالثقه مثل سمعان..
الا اذا حضرتك عرضت لكل الأعضاء دلائل تجعل سمعان شخص غير جدير بالثقه..


> ما الفائدة التى ستعود عليك من معرفة معلومات المتنصرين


مش معلومات المنتصرين بس تهمني .. والمسيحيين كمان ..
مش كل الأعضاء..لكن الأعضاء اللي جمعتني بيهم المحبه 
وبقينا بنتواصل علي طول
فوائد كتير أستاذي .. أولها ممكن نتقابل فى يوم من الأيام ..
ممكن أجد أنسانه مناسبه ليا ونرتبط ونتجوز ..
ممكن تكون في بينا علاقة صداقه ونتقابل علي طول..
ممكن أساعد متنصر أنو يتعمد من خلال الكاهن الذي عمدني ..
الكلام دا بصفه عامه وليست صفه شخصيه..
:::::


> فهذه المعلومات لا تفيد إلا من يعملون فى جهات آمنية


هتكلم عن نفسي .. 
بما أني عابر فميهمنيش أن جهات أمنيه تعرف معلومات عني ..
الموضوع دا كان بيرعبني الأول وكنت حذر جدا ,,
لكن لما لقيت أن الحذر هو سبب فى خوفي تخليت عن أي حذر..
ومستعد أعلن شهادتي علي اليوتيوب وفيديو وبكافة التفاصيل..
لكن بردو خوفى علي أصدقائي وأصحابي فى البلده يخليني أرجي القرار دا..
ودا خوف عليهم زي ما حضرتك بتخاف علي الأعضاء..
بس المواضيع دي هتخلي كل عضو يشك فى كل عابر ميكونش لسا أتعمد..
ودا هيخليه يشعر بشعور الغربه فى المنتدي لأن فى ناس بتشك فيه..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبتتأسف لية ؟*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> * لا اقصد شخصنة الموضوع طبعا يا بداية يا اجمل أخ حلو ...!!!!
> لكن هقولك ...وما الذى يمنع أن لا نعتقد ذلك ؟؟؟؟*



يا عم الحج انتا  سبت كل مشاركاتي وطنشتها ..وجاي تجر شكلي هنا ..

:nunu0000:

انتا بتغيظني يا عم الحج
 ولا بتستفزني
 ولا بتحبني
 ولا مش مستريحلي
ولا بتنفضلي 
ولا مستني أني أتعمد علشان تبقا واثق فيا
 ولا ايه ظروفك حيرتني معاك ..
لحد ما تحدد مشاعرك ناحية بداية العمر هبقا ارد عليك ..
 لأن اللون الأحمر اللي أستخدمته فى مشاركتك خوفني منك..
:gy0000:
أنتا أكيد تبع المخابرات ..
:gun:
انا مش هكلمك تاني وهكون حذر منك ..

:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> انتا بتغيظني يا عم الحج
> ولا بتستفزني
> ولا بتحبني
> ولا مش مستريحلي
> ...


*الخمس حاجات دول* :new6::new6::new6:



> ولا مستني أني أتعمد علشان تبقا واثق فيا


 
الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *هو أنت مش لسة قايل حالا فوق*
*



ممكن أساعد متنصر أنو يتعمد من خلال الكاهن الذي عمدني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أبعت لى ( قطة ) بقى عشان الفار بدا يلعب فى عبى* :new6:​ 



> لأن اللون الأحمر اللي أستخدمته فى مشاركتك خوفني منك..


*لأ دة ولا دة ...الموضوع مش شخصى خالص..*
*لايخص بداية ولا عبود ...*
*(س) من الناس بيقولى ثق فيا لأنى مش ممكن أخون المعلومات اللى عندى ( عبر النت ) !!!*
*أنا باقول لـ (س) دة ..اية اللى يمنع أنه يكون العكس ؟؟؟*
*مش أنت بشخصك ولا حد تانى بشخصه ...*
*اللى كان بشخصك أنت هو :*
*أستعراضك لمعلومات تعرفها عن الأعضاء *
*بقولك** أنا أعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن أعضاء أصدقائى ...(و) ستات وفتيات ...!!*
*زى الفيلم أنا أعرف عنك الكثير يا أخ " على " !!*​ 

​​​​​​​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2012)

كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. فحينئذ أصرح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط، اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم. (مت 22:7-23)

​ * * *
​ أتابع ما يحدث هنا منذ البداية، ورغم أن لدي الكثير جدا لكتابته فقد تحاشيت بالعكس المشاركة لسببين: الأول هو أنني قررت منذ فترة أن أكون مجرد قارئ لا مشارك، والثاني حتى لا أبدو كمن "يصيد في الماء العكر" كما يقول المثل. أما وقد قرأت ما أرسل كريس وما كتب سمير، فبغض النظر عن موضوع سمعان كله كان لابد أخيرا من بعض الكتابة، كما أنه أيضا لابد من الاعتراف ـ عاجلا أو آجلا ـ أن هناك بالفعل أخطاء إدارية في هذا المنتدى، لا أعرف بالضبط سببها أو مصدرها، ولكني كنت شخصيا ضحية أحدها. وبالطبع ليست المشكلة أبدا أن نخطئ ـ مرة أخرى بغض النظر عن موضوع سمعان ـ إنما المشكلة هي أن نخطئ ثم بدلا من الاعتراف بالخطأ وتصحيحه والتعلم منه بالعكس نصر عليه ونعاند ونقاوم، بينما نحن في الحقيقة فقط نقاوم الروح، فـنـُحـزنها، وفي النهاية نطفئها بالكلية!
​ هذا ـ أيها الأحباء ـ موقع عظيم، استغرق بناؤه سنين طويلة، قام شامخا بالجهد والعرق وتوالت صفحاته بحروف الدموع والدم. غير أني أبدا لا أقصد بالعظمة "عددكم" كما قد يظن البعض. عظمة هذا الموقع وقوته ليست أبدا في عدد أعضائه الذين تجاوزوا المائة ألف، لأن الرب بالعكس اختصر ذات يوم جيش جدعون عن عمد وأراد أن يكون فقط ثلاثمائة رجل بدلا من ثلاثين ألف، ثم بهؤلاء الثلاثمائة فقط تمجد وانتصر. ​ 
إنما العظمة الحق هي في النعمة التي كانت ـ وربما ما زالت ـ تغمر الزائر حين يخطو إليكم. هي في النعمة التي انسكبت بقدر آنيتكم حين بدأتم، بقدر وداعتكم واتضاعكم ومحبتكم، فمن ثم هي الروح التي أراكم تقاومونها اليوم، التي تحزنونها وأنتم لا تشعرون، والتي ربما عما قريب تطفئونها بالكلية!​ 
لأجل هذا فقط أكتب أخيرا، لا شاكيا ولا ناقدا ولا حتى مُعاتبا، ولكن فقط مُحذرا وأنا أرى الأخطاء تتراكم. منتداكم أيها الكبار عظيم، ليس بعددكم، وليس بكبركم ولا بسنين عمركم ولا بخبرة عقولكم، التي بالعكس قد تخونكم، وإنما بضمائر هؤلاء الأطفال النقية وباعتراضهم البريء وصراخهم الحي أمام الخطأ، خاصة حين يصدر هذا الخطأ من الكبار في عمر آبائهم. مرة أخرى لا أعني تحديدا مشكلة سمعان، ولا مشكلة الذين رأيتهم يلتهبون بسياط التشكيك منذ رسائلهم الأولى وقد راق للبعض في هذا المنتدى أن يلعبوا دور "البوليس الديني"، ولا تعنيني حتى مشكلتي شخصيا. لا يعنيني كل هذا ببساطة لأن يقيني عند الظلم ـ إن كان ثم ظلم حقا ـ أن الرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون. إنما فقط يعنيني منتداكم، لأنه مهبط نعمة كبرى يغيب للأسف عن معظمكم مدى عظمتها، ولأنه منارة نور أرادها الرب ـ حتى الآن ـ شامخة في هذا العالم.​ 
الحق أقول لكم: لقد بدأت أمام ما أرى وما يقول بعضكم أو يفعل أشك في نفسي وحتى في كل هذا الذي كتبت في هذه الرسالة: هل هذه نعمة حقا تلك التي ما زلت رغم كل شيء أرى وتبهرني، أم أنني مجرد ساذج أصدق الزيف وأرى في كل قلب مسيحا حتى لو كان قلب يهوذا؟ غير أني في النهاية عرفت أنها النعمة، ليس بأي أحد من كل هؤلاء الكبار الذين تعثرهم بالأحرى خبرتهم أكثر مما تخلصهم، ولكن عرفت النعمة في كلمات الأصغر بينكم، في اعترافاتهم وخواطرهم وتعليقاتهم، وحتى في لهوهم ومزاحهم وضحكاتهم!​ 
لذلك نعم، موقعكم هذا وهيكلكم أيها الكبار عظيم، فحافظوا أيها الكبار عليه. غير أنكم أبدا لا تقدرون، إلا أن تتذكروا أيضا "ودعاء كالحمام" كما تذكرتم "حكماء كالحيات"، فلا تفقدوا أبدا الوداعة باسم الحكمة! لا تقدرون، إلا أن تنسوا أولا كم أنتم حقا "كبار" وكم من سلطة هنا لديكم وكم من قدرة أعطاكم أولا الرب فصارت بالأحرى "وزنة" عليكم لا لكم! لا تقدرون، إلا أن تعودوا لأولئك الأصغر بينكم، فبدلا من تعليمهم بالأحرى منهم تتعلمون، ولهم تسمعون، وبهم تقتدون!​ 
من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.
​ * * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2012)

​*بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص

*​ كان الرسالة السابقة هي ما كتبت لكم بالأمس، بعد أن قرأت مداخلات الأخ الحبيب سمير الشاعر (والتي حُذفت لاحقا!)، غير أني قررت ـ كالعادة ـ ألا أرسلها لكم إلا أن تأتيني أولا الإشارة من الله، وهو ما لم يحدث، وعليه حفظت ما كتبت ثم أغلقت ملفاتي والتزمت الصمت. اليوم أرى مداخلة جديدة، من أخ أحمل له كل محبة وتقدير واحترام هو الأخ الجميل والمبارك "عبود"، مما جعلني ختاما أردد: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص! وجب إذن أن أنشر ما كتبت بالأمس، ولكنني أيضا أود أن أطرح اليوم بعض الأسئلة:
​ أولا هل يعلم الأخ الحبيب عبود أنه بكلماته ـ حتى لو انتهى الأمر الآن ـ قد أرعب بالفعل كل صداقات "بداية العمر" وزرع الشك حوله وحول نواياه؟ هل هذه حقا أيها الأخوة أمور تناقش في العام وعلى الملأ؟ أين هم إذن فوارس الإدارة البواسل الذين كانوا قبلا يغلقون الموضوع بينما لم نزل نتناقش، بل ربما يحذفون الموضوع بالكلية حتى دون إبداء الأسباب؟
​ ثانيا هل تظنون أيها الأحباء أن جهاز أمن الدولة ـ سيان في مصر أو في غيرها ـ يحتاج إلى سمعان أو غير سمعان أو كريس أو غير كريس لكي يعرف حرفيا كل شيء عنكم ـ مرة أخرى كل شيء عنكم، بل حتى عن آبائكم وأجدادكم حتى الجيل السابع؟ هل يحتاج هذا الجهاز أن يزرع عميلا خائبا مرتبكا يفضح نفسه بنفسه فقط لكي يعرف أخيرا مَن هو الكاهن "X" الذي يعمّد العابرين، أو أين تقع القاعدة السرية التي فيها يتعمدون؟ هل أنتم حقا جادون في شكوكم وأسئلتكم؟ هل هذه سذاجة، سامحوني، أم فقط غرور؟ لماذا تصنعون من خوفكم وخيالكم أشباحا ثم تقضون العمر في محاربتها؟ بل يا ليتكم تفعلون هذا دون ضحايا أبرياء لا ذنب لهم!
​ ثالثا مَن أيها الأحباء جعل من بعضكم حراسا وحماة للبعض الآخر؟ لماذا في مجتمع مفتوح على الإنترنت يرى بعضكم نفسه مسئولا عن "أمن" الآخرين؟ مَن أعطاكم هذه المسئولية، أو بالأحرى "السلطة"؟ ثم مَن بعد كل هذا سمح لكم أن تتحدثوا مع الناس كما يتحدث كل الطغاة في كل العصور: "أنتم لا تعلمون بواطن الأمور"! "أنتم صغار، أو جدد، أو أي شيء، المهم أنكم لا تدركون ما ندرك"! "نحن لا نظلم أحدا، ليس لنا خصومة مع أحد، نقف من الجميع على مسافة واحدة، فقط نهدف لحماية المجتمع"!!  
​ رابعا حتى لو كان منتداكم مستهدفا، حتى لو كان يطفح بعملاء أمن الدولة والأمن الوطني والمخابرات العامة وكل أجهزة الأمن من 10 دول مختلفة، ألم يأت المسيحي هنا ـ عابرا كان أو غير عابر ـ وهو في يمين القدرة العليا، مستندا على قوة الرب، مخيفا مزلزلا كل أعدائه بسلطان لا يدانيه سلطان، حتى يصير أمامه كل العمالقة أقزاما وكل الملوك مسوخا؟ بل "يقوم الله، يتبدد أعداؤه، يهرب مبغضوه من أمام وجهه، كما يذرى الدخان في الهواء يذريهم، كما يذوب الشمع قدام النار يبيد الأشرار قدام الله"! ذلك مزمور نحارب به "الشياطين" نفسها وليس فقط البشر، وتلك هي "ضربة الرب" حين يضرب الله بها يذوب لحم الناس وهم واقفون على أقدامهم! هل هذه مجرد كلمات نحفظها، أم عقيدة نؤمن يقينا بها ونحيا ونموت في ظلها؟ حتى لو كان في هذا الموقع صليبنا، حتى لو كان، فلماذا لا نذكر ابتداء أن الصليب شرط القيامة؟ ​ 
​ عندي مائة سؤال آخر لكم، ولكن يكفيني ويكفيكم هذا القدر، واللبيب يفهم بالإشارة. ما زال يروّعني ويدهشني في كل هذه المنتديات أن الجميع يذكر دائما "*في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق*"، لكن الجميع أيضا ينسى تماما "*ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم*"!​ ​* * *​


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

*انا بس عاوزة افهم ليه حد يحط نفسه موضع شبهه
يعنى واحد يدخل يقول انا امنت بالمسيح
تساله ازاى عرفت ربنا يلف ويدور وماعندهوش حاجة يقولها
واحد يقولك انا اتعمدت طيب ما تحكى اتعمدت ازاى مش لازم حد يسالك
والغريب بقى ان الناس اللى مش بتقول تفاصيل دى
هما اللى بيكونو عاوزين يعملوا صداقات مع العابرين ومنهم بيسال عن معلومات شخصية بمنتهى البجاحة
المفروض يعنى يكونو ازكى من كده

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أولا *هل يعلم* الأخ الحبيب عبود أنه بكلماته ـ حتى لو انتهى الأمر الآن ـ قد أرعب بالفعل كل صداقات "بداية العمر" وزرع الشك حوله وحول نواياه؟


 *حبيب قلبى انا لا أعلم ...*
*انا قلت للأخ بداية ان الموضوع ليس شخصى لا لبداية ولا لعبود ولا لسمعان أيضا ...*
*مشرف المنتدى ردد مجرد نصيحة للجميع ...*
*من يأخذ بها فليأخذ*
*ومن يضرب بها عرض الحائط هذا وشأنه* 
*المواضيع هنا ملكاً للأعضاء فى حدود اللوائح وقوانين المنتدى*
*وعندما تحذر الأدراة من موضوع ما ..فهذا يكون بمثابة أستكمالاً للقوانين عندما يطرأ عليها تعديل أو أضافات *
*لو كل شخص ( وهذا بصفة عامة وليست بصفة شخصية لأحد ) ..*
*اقول لو كل شخص ناقش الأدارة لية وعشان أية *
*ما بقتش أدارة ...بقينا فى سوق ..*
*لو ناقشنا أحكام القوانين ما بقاش قانون ..بقى شئ تانى ...*
*ممكن أعترض ( وهذا حق متاح الجميع ) هناك ركنا للشكوى *
*لكن ليس من حقى محاسبة الأدارة ...*
*أنا غير مقتنع بحدوتة أمن الدولة ( وهذا شأنى أنا ) أبديه فى موضوع عام ...*
*كما يبدى باقى الأعضاء آرائهم ومشاركاتهم*
*بالنسبة لأخى وحبيبى بداية العمر ...فكما هو زعم على العام *
*رددت له زعمه على العام أيضا .. *
*ومن منطلق المحبة والأخوة لجميع الأعضاء ...*
*أنا باحب مشاركاتك جدا ( ولو انك مُقل فيها جدا أيضا )*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

طيب سؤال على ضوء الاحداث الاخيره

ممكن يا جماعه حد يفهمنى هو أمن الدوله لو مسك حد متنصر بياخدوه بتهمة ايه؟؟
انا كنت قريت  انه الماده 46 تقريبا بتكفل حرية العقيده!!
والماده 47 تسمح بتغيير خانة الديانه ولكن دى مش بيطبقوها

وايه تبعيات الموقف؟؟

والواحد يعنى المفروض يتصرف ازاى!!

انا بسمع حاجات كتير بس مش عارفه ايه الصح وايه المبالغات:bomb:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> ممكن يا جماعه حد يفهمنى هو أمن الدوله لو مسك حد متنصر بياخدوه بتهمة ايه؟؟
> انا كنت قريت انه الماده 46 تقريبا بتكفل حرية العقيده!!


 *قانوناً لايوجد أى تهمة ..* 



> والماده 47 تسمح بتغيير خانة الديانه ولكن دى مش بيطبقوها


 *المادة بتطبق ...يحدث أحياناً تعسف فى تطبيقها لكن فى النهاية تُطبق* 



> وايه تبعيات الموقف؟؟
> والواحد يعنى المفروض يتصرف ازاى!!
> انا بسمع حاجات كتير بس مش عارفه ايه الصح وايه المبالغات:bomb:


 *هناك مبالغات كثيرة جدا حول هذا الموضوع*
*حدوتة التعذيب فى الأقسام وفى امن الدولة معظمها غير صحيح ومبالغ فيه جداً ...التعذيب كان لجماعات الجهاد والتكفير من أجل الحصول على معلومات عن خلايا نائمة..*
*وهذا انتهى منذ زمن ..لأنه ببساطة شديدة الضابط أصبح بيخاف على نفسه ...قيراطين* 
*والآن بيخاف على نفسه اربعة وعشرين قيراط *
*ممكن تكون مجرد تحريات بيسدد فيها الظابط ( شغله ) *
*يعنى بيبين لرؤسائه انه راجل شغال ومش نايم ..*
*لكن قانوناً ...مايقدرش يعمل حاجة ...مافيش تهمة أصلاً*


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قانوناً لايوجد أى تهمة ..*
> *المادة بتطبق ...يحدث أحياناً تعسف فى تطبيقها لكن فى النهاية تُطبق*
> *هناك مبالغات كثيرة جدا حول هذا الموضوع*
> *حدوتة التعذيب فى الأقسام وفى امن الدولة معظمها غير صحيح ومبالغ فيه جداً ...التعذيب كان لجماعات الجهاد والتكفير من أجل الحصول على معلومات عن خلايا نائمة..*
> ...


*يعنى انا لو حبيت اغير خانة الديانة بتاعتى فى البطاقة ماحدش حيعملى شوشرة وحيوافقوا عادى يعنى ولا حتحول لامن دولة ولا غيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب عبود على ردك وتعليقك وكلماتك الرقيقة، كما أشكر سمو الأميرة ميرولا وجوسبل وكل من شارك كاتبا أو حتى قارئا. أما مضمون ما تقول أخي الحبيب فلا يختلف عليه اثنان. غير أني ـ عفوا ـ أتحاشى الاشتباك في نقاش حول هذا الأمر الشديد الحساسية، لذلك وضعت كل ما لديّ في نقاط عامة، وتركتها بين أيديكم جميعا. هذه من ثم رسالتي الأخيرة هنا، إذا أذنت لي، وسأرد عليك أيضا في نقاط عامة:
​ أولا لا يختلف اثنان أن الإدارة إدارة وأن الأعضاء أعضاء. لا يختلف اثنان أن القانون واجب الاحترام شامل النفاذ. ولكن أيضا لا يختلف اثنان أن "الحرف يقتل"، وأن روح القانون ـ أحيانا ـ لا تقل أهمية عن نص القانون.​ 
ثانيا الكبار يبقون كبارا ولو أخطأوا، والصغار ما زالوا صغارا ولو أحسنوا. لذلك نقول "الكبار" دون تحديد، أما حين ننتقل من العموم إلى الخصوص، من "الكبار" إلى "صوت صارخ"، على سبيل المثال، فنحن هنا نتحدث لا شك عن رجل فاضل مرشد قدوة، من ثم فهو نفسه ـ قبل الصغار ـ الذي يدعم نقدي للكبار إذا كان هذا النقد على صواب، أو بالعكس يثبت ـ بقوله وفعله وسلوكه ـ أنه نقد خاطئ.​ 
ثالثا كل ما أثير هنا لا أتوقف عنده أبدا على المستوى "الخاص" أو "الشخصي"، بداية بقضية سمعان وانتهاء بحوارك مع بداية العمر. كل ما أثير هنا أحاول فقط أن أقرأه قراءة عامة، أن أضعه داخل سياق أكبر، وأن أتعلم منه جميعا. من هنا كانت "الخلاصات" أخيرا هي ما جئت به في رسائلي السابقة، ومن هذه الخلاصات ـ على سبيل المثال ـ أن ثم أخطاء تحدث، وأن علينا أن ننتبه، لأجل الحفاظ أولا على هذا الموقع.​ 
رابعا هناك دائما فرق بين الـ"حقيقة" و"الصورة الذهنية". نحن لا نعرف حتى الآن يقينا من هو "سمعان القيرواني" وما هي "حقيقته". لكننا جميعا نملك صورة ذهنية له: أنه عميل تافه، أو بالعكس أنه عابر بريء. مشكلتنا جميعا تبدأ حين نتعامل مع الصور الذهنية في عقولنا كأنها "حقائق" ونبدأ من ثم سلوكنا وردود أفعالنا بناء على ذلك. هنا تبدأ كل مآسي البشر، ومن هنا تأتي عادة كل الأخطاء. من حقك أن تشك فيمن تريد، حتى كاتب هذه السطور. من حقك أن تظن أنه الشيطان ذاته. ولكن ليس من حقك أبدا أن ينتقل هذا إلى العالم وأن تتحرك على أساسه ما لم تملك دليلا قاطعا. لذلك يمكنك على الأكثر أن تنبّه الإدارة لما تظن، بل حتى أن تحذر الناس منه كما شئت، ولكن لا يمكنك أبدا أن تفعل ذلك على الملأ أو أن تتصرف مع الشخص المعني على أنه بالفعل ما تتصور أنت عنه. بل أكثر من ذلك أنك في النهاية الذي سيدفع الثمن، مهما طال الزمن، وسيكون ذلك الثمن فادحا. تلك حقيقة كونية ثابتة وقانون طبيعي نافذ أيضا، بغض النظر عمن ينتصر هنا لما تفعل أو من يعترض عليه.​ 
خامسا وأخيرا ـ ولكن ليس آخرا ـ نحن لا نذهب إلى أمن الدولة ـ أو إلى غيرها ـ لأن بيننا عملاء يبلغون عنا. نحن لا نتعذب لأننا كنا من البراءة، أو من السذاجة، بحيث فتحنا قلوبنا للآخرين. ليس هكذا يتحرك العالم أيها الأحباء. نحن نمر بكل هذا الألم، إذا مررنا به، بالأحرى لأننا ـ وفقط لأننا ـ *نخاف أولا منه*. هذه الإشارة نجدها في سفر الأمثال 23 العدد السابع الذي يقول في نصه الأصلي: "لأنه كما يفكر الإنسان في قلبه هكذا يكون". فهكذا "نكون": حسب "قلوبنا" وليس حسب ما حولنا. نحن نكون حسبما نفكر ونشعر، وليس حسب ما نرى أو نعيش في العالم. نحن الذين بأفكارهم ومشاعرهم يجعلون حياتهم فردوسا، أو بالعكس جحيما. نحن الذين نقرر أولا داخلنا هل نحن حقا في مغارة لصوص يملأها عملاء الأمن، أم نحن في هيكل مقدس يفيض بالنعمة على الجميع، حتى على هؤلاء أنفسهم إن وجدوا. نحن الذين أولا نخاف من الألم حتى يصير الألم واقعا، نرتعب حتى يزلزل الرعب قوتنا، نشك حتى ينخر سوس الشك عزيمتنا، أو بالعكس تماما: نمتلئ بالنعمة ونشمخ بالإيمان وننتصر بالمحبة، وهكذا أخيرا بالحقيقة نتحرر! "وتعرفون الحقـ(ـيقة) والحقـ(ـيقة) يحرركم"!​ 
​ ما خوفي حقا من سمعان أو غير سمعان إذا كان يهوذا نفسه في النهاية قد انتحر! ليس المهم من ثم هل هو يهوذا حقا أم لا. المهم أولا هو "أنت": هل أنت المسيح حقا أم لا؟​ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *يعنى انا لو حبيت اغير خانة الديانة بتاعتى فى البطاقة ماحدش حيعملى شوشرة وحيوافقوا عادى يعنى ولا حتحول لامن دولة ولا غيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 *اذا كان هناك ضرورة مُلحة لتغيير البطاقة ..*
*يؤخذ المستند الدال على التغيير فى البيانات مع أستمارة بطاقة رقم قومى جديد ويتم تقديمها الى السجل المدنى التابع لك ..*
*الرقم القومى عامة يُعرض على جهتين - الأمن العام - ووحدة تنفيذ الأحكام ...وهى مرتبطة كمبيوترياً بكل قسم *
*فى حالة تغيير الديانة يُعرض على أمن الدولة بصفة سرية غير معلنة - وغير مطلوب من صاحبها التوجه الى الأمن العام أو أمن الدولة أو أى جهة ..*
*اذ أنه من ( المفترض ) أنها بمثابة تغيير بيانات عادية جداً كأى مواطن يغير محل أقامته او جهة عمله ..*
*ستتعرضين لسخافات من موظف أو موظفة  ..لذا يُفضل عدم التوجه بمفردك الى السجل المدنى ..*
*لايملك ضابط وحدة السجل المدنى أن يرفض طلبك أو يمنعك منه*
*تغيير البيانات ( عادة ) يستغرق حوالى خمسة عشر يوماً ..*
*اذا لم يكن هناك ضرورة مُلحة لها ...لا أنصح بتغيير البيانات *


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اذا كان هناك ضرورة مُلحة لتغيير البطاقة ..*
> *يؤخذ المستند الدال على التغيير فى البيانات مع أستمارة بطاقة رقم قومى جديد ويتم تقديمها الى السجل المدنى التابع لك ..*
> *الرقم القومى عامة يُعرض على جهتين - الأمن العام - ووحدة تنفيذ الأحكام ...وهى مرتبطة كمبيوترياً بكل قسم *
> *فى حالة تغيير الديانة يُعرض على أمن الدولة بصفة سرية غير معلنة - وغير مطلوب من صاحبها التوجه الى الأمن العام أو أمن الدولة أو أى جهة ..*
> ...



يعنى ايه ضرورة ملحة ؟؟؟ طبعا ضرورة ان الواحد يعيش طبيعى ويتجوز طبيعى ويخلف ولاد طبيعين  ومايعيش فى ازدواجية 
وموضوع تغيير الاوراق ده بقى لازم يكون ليا وسطة او ادفع رشوة ولا بيمشى طبيعى ؟
ولو هو طبيعى ليه كل الناس المتنصرة دى بتسافر برة عشان تغير ورقها وتعيش طبيعى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> وموضوع تغيير الاوراق ده بقى لازم يكون ليا وسطة او ادفع رشوة ولا بيمشى طبيعى ؟


 *لا واسطة ولا دفع رشوة ...عادى جداً*
*فى السجل المدنى التابع له البطاقة ...*


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا واسطة ولا دفع رشوة ...عادى جداً*
> *فى السجل المدنى التابع له البطاقة ...*



*طيب سؤال رخم معلش .. ايه هى الضرورة من وجهة نظرك اللى يفضل اغير الورق عشانها؟ ولو مافيش ضرورة حيجرى ايه ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *طيب سؤال رخم معلش .. ايه هى الضرورة من وجهة نظرك اللى يفضل اغير الورق عشانها؟ ولو مافيش ضرورة حيجرى ايه ؟*


 *الضرورة من وجهة نظرى انه يكون من أجل الزواج ...*
*خانة الديانة فى البطاقة من أجل المعاملات الدينية وللأحوال الشخصية وللأرث ..*
*يُفضل ..ان يتم تغييرها اذا أحتجتى لهذا الأمر علماً بأنك*
*ستحرمين من أى أرث ( طولة العمر لكى وللحبايب ) اذ قانوناً لا يجوز ان يرث المسيحى المسلم والعكس *
*أنصح ان تكون هذه الخطوة من اجل الضرورة فقط كما شرحت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الضرورة من وجهة نظرى انه يكون من أجل الزواج ...*
> *خانة الديانة فى البطاقة من أجل المعاملات الدينية وللأحوال الشخصية وللأرث ..*
> *يُفضل ..ان يتم تغييرها اذا أحتجتى لهذا الأمر علماً بأنك*
> *ستحرمين من أى أرث ( طولة العمر لكى وللحبايب ) اذ قانوناً لا يجوز ان يرث المسيحى المسلم والعكس *
> *أنصح ان تكون هذه الخطوة من اجل الضرورة فقط كما شرحت*



*استاذ عبود ...... الكلام ده انت متأكد منه ..؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ عبود ...... الكلام ده انت متأكد منه ..؟؟؟*


*قانوناً نعم متأكد منه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قانوناً نعم متأكد منه*



*وهل يُنفذ ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل يُنفذ ؟؟؟؟*


 *المنع* *من التنفيذ أو( الترخيم ) فيه لا يمنع كونه قانوناً ..*
*ولايمنع من رفع دعوى قضائية ضد وزير الداخلية " بصفته " لألزامه بتغيير البيانات...*
*هناك حالة مشابهة رفع مواطن وزوجته قضية لأثبات ديانته ( البُهائية ) وحكم لصالحه قاضى أول درجة لأنه لا يمنع ( قانوناً ) ...*
*حضرتك تتحدث عن حالة " العود " ..اى مسلم غير بطاقته ورجع يغيرها تانى ..أو العكس مسيحى لمسلم لمسيحى *
*هنا بيطعن صاحب الشأن فى العود ..وهنا يكون النائب العام لأستهزاء ( العائد ) بالأديان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المنع* *من التنفيذ أو( الترخيم ) فيه لا يمنع كونه قانوناً ..*
> *ولايمنع من رفع دعوى قضائية ضد وزير الداخلية " بصفته " لألزامه بتغيير البيانات...*
> *هناك حالة مشابهة رفع مواطن وزوجته قضية لأثبات ديانته ( البُهائية ) وحكم لصالحه قاضى أول درجة لأنه لا يمنع ( قانوناً ) ...*
> *حضرتك تتحدث عن حالة " العود " ..اى مسلم غير بطاقته ورجع يغيرها تانى ..أو العكس مسيحى لمسلم لمسيحى *
> *هنا بيطعن صاحب الشأن فى العود ..وهنا يكون النائب العام لأستهزاء ( العائد ) بالأديان *



*أنا باتكلم عن مسلم المولد ويريد تغيير ديانته بالبطاقه ومعه ما يفيد عماده ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا باتكلم عن مسلم المولد ويريد تغيير ديانته بالبطاقه ومعه ما يفيد عماده ....*


 *أستاذى ...*
*تغيير ( أى ) بيانات فى بطاقة الرقم القومى (( قانوناً )) لا يمنع ذلك ...من حق أى مواطن أصدار بطاقة رقم قومى بالبيانات التى يريدها شرط أثبات بياناتها بالمستندات* 
*وليس من حق رئيس الوحدة منعه أو الأمتناع عن التغيير طالما ان المستند سليماً ...ولو أمتنع يكون الطريق القضائى هو الفيصل فيها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذى ...*
> *تغيير ( أى ) بيانات فى بطاقة الرقم القومى (( قانوناً )) لا يمنع ذلك ...من حق أى مواطن أصدار بطاقة رقم قومى بالبيانات التى يريدها شرط أثبات بياناتها بالمستندات*
> *وليس من حق رئيس الوحدة منعه أو الأمتناع عن التغيير طالما ان المستند سليماً ...ولو أمتنع يكون الطريق القضائى هو الفيصل فيها *



*حد الرده ....... ما موقفه القانونى ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حد الرده ....... ما موقفه القانونى ؟؟*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا يوجد حد الردة فى القانون ...حرية الأعتقاد مكفولة بموجب الدستور ( مش عارفين اللى جاى أية ) *
*لأنهم عايزين يشيلوا لفظة ( مبادئ ) الشريعة الأسلامية ...ويلغوها*
*ولذلك رديت على السائلة ( ان كان هناك ضرورة للتغيير )*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يونيو 2012)

كويس أن مسار الموضوع أتغير .. 

كدا أحنا بنستفاد اكتر..متشكرين جدا أستاذ عبود علي المعلومات الرائعه دي ..

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لا يوجد حد الردة فى القانون ...حرية الأعتقاد مكفولة بموجب الدستور ( مش عارفين اللى جاى أية ) *
> *لأنهم عايزين يشيلوا لفظة ( مبادئ ) الشريعة الأسلامية ...ويلغوها*
> *ولذلك رديت على السائلة ( ان كان هناك ضرورة للتغيير )*




هو مش حضرتك امنت بالمسيح مغيرتش بطاقتك ليه ؟؟
الضرورة اسلوب التقيه وهل يوجد تقيه فى المسيحيه ؟؟
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> هو مش حضرتك امنت بالمسيح مغيرتش بطاقتك ليه ؟؟
> 
> الضرورة اسلوب التقيه وهل يوجد تقيه فى المسيحيه ؟؟​


*مش فاهم سؤال يا أخ سمعان ...؟*
*ويعنى أسلوب التقية دة ؟؟؟*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش فاهم سؤال يا أخ سمعان ...؟*
> *ويعنى أسلوب التقية دة ؟؟؟*


هو حضرتك مش كنت مسلم ودارس شريعه 
 ﴿ لَا  			يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  			الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي  			شَيْءٍ* إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً* وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ  			اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ  			﴾ [آل عمران: 28].


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> هو حضرتك مش كنت مسلم ودارس شريعه
> ﴿ لَا             يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ             الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي             شَيْءٍ* إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً* وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ             اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ             ﴾ [آل عمران: 28].


*مال التقية فى الاسلام*
*ومال البطاقة ؟؟؟*
*أنا أجبت ( قانوناً ) عن سؤال ...*
*نعم يجوز تغيير **( أى بيانات ) فى بطاقة ( أى مواطن ) طالما مدعمة بمستندات قانونية سليمة ...*
*وليس هناك ما يمنع من أثبات الهوية الدينية الجديدة لأى مواطن طالما هناك أثبات *
*مشكلتك حضرتك فين بالظبط ؟؟*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مال التقية فى الاسلام*
> *ومال البطاقة ؟؟؟*
> *أنا أجبت ( قانوناً ) عن سؤال ...*
> *نعم يجوز تغيير **( أى بيانات ) فى بطاقة ( أى مواطن ) طالما مدعمة بمستندات قانونية سليمة ...*
> ...


بسال حضرتك اذا كان قانونا يجوز فهل حضرتك بعد ايمانك بالرب يسوع 
غيرت خانه الديانه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> بسال حضرتك اذا كان قانونا يجوز فهل حضرتك بعد ايمانك بالرب يسوع
> 
> غيرت خانه الديانه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


* لم أتعمد بعد ...*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لم أتعمد بعد ...*



الرب يباركك 
لكل شىء وقت تحت السماء 
هييجى الوقت اللى هتنول فيه البركه العظيمه 
ربنا يكمل معاك
يا احلى شخصيه عرفتها فى هذا المنتدى 
شخصيه رائعه بكل ما تصفه الاقلام 
تسجيل خروج ......................


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يونيو 2012)

يا عم انتوا هتتعاركو تااااني..

كفايه خناق بدل ما اتعصب ع حد فيكم..الله بئا..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*هو فين الخناق دة أصلاً ؟*
*والا العركة فين ؟؟؟*
*انت جاى مع مين ياعم أنت ؟؟*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الراجل كان بيسألنى عن حاجة وجاوبته ...!!!*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا عم انتوا هتتعاركو تااااني..
> 
> كفايه خناق بدل ما اتعصب ع حد فيكم..الله بئا..



اجرى روح امسح رسائلك بيقولى صندوقكك ممتلىء 
بعد ما تعبت وكتبت 
الرب يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن أعرف منكم 
يعنى إية كلمة ( التقية ) ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ممكن أعرف منكم *
> *يعنى إية كلمة ( التقية ) ؟؟*


*أفتحى بها سؤال فى القسم الأسلامى وسيتم الرد عليه بعون من الله وتوفيقه ...*
*بارك الله فيكى يا أختااااه*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ممكن أعرف منكم
> يعنى إية كلمة ( التقية ) ؟؟*


التقيه دى يا ستى يعنى انك تماطلى وتتماشى مع الوضع لو كان فى صالحك
ولو اللى قدامك اقوى منك ماشيه برضه يعنى تنطقى كلمه الكفر بالله عادى طالما فيها مصلحتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

هو الحذر واجب علي الكل 
مش العابرين بس
ومحدش ينسي انه في عالم افتراضي
فيه الكويس وفيه الوحش
ومدام كلنا بتعامل من خلف الشاشات
يبيق لازم اخد احتياطي وحذري علي قد ما اقدر
لحد ما ثيبت لي العكس

وربنا يحافظ علي كل اولاده


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هو الحذر واجب علي الكل
> مش العابرين بس
> ومحدش ينسي انه في عالم افتراضي
> فيه الكويس وفيه الوحش
> ...


العابر
متكل اتكال كامل على المسيح
والمسيح بيشيل اى خوف من قلبه 
صدقينى العابر لو خاف بيخاف على اللى بيقف جنبه من المسيحيين
لكن عشان يخاف على نفسه ماظنش 
كل خوفه على اللى بيساعده من المسيحيين المولد 
هيه دى الحقيقه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> العابر
> متكل اتكال كامل على المسيح
> والمسيح بيشيل اى خوف من قلبه
> صدقينى العابر لو خاف بيخاف على اللى بيقف جنبه من المسيحيين
> ...




الخوف قله ايمان بقوة الله التي تعمل
لو اللي ساعده خاف مكنش ساعده من الاول

فلا تخف ... لان اقصي ما يمكن ان يفعله بك البشر
ماهو الا ارادة الله لحياتك


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الخوف قله ايمان بقوة الله التي تعمل
> لو اللي ساعده خاف مكنش ساعده من الاول
> 
> فلا تخف ... لان اقصي ما يمكن ان يفعله بك البشر
> ماهو الا ارادة الله لحياتك


المسائله مش مساله لا تخف وكده او قله ايمان
لان اللى بيساعد العابرين فى معموديه او صلاة او تناول
ممكن يكون فيه فرصه لشخص اخر فى مساعده 
بسبب التهور او اى شىء اخر يكون فيه عدم مساعده 
لان الحكمه مطلوبه 
وده مش خوف ده حكمه 
الرب يباركك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فين الخناق دة أصلاً ؟*
> *والا العركة فين ؟؟؟*
> *انت جاى مع مين ياعم أنت ؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الراجل كان بيسألنى عن حاجة وجاوبته ...!!!*



انا كلمتك يا كابتن..؟!

وبعدين انا مش جااي مع حد انا جااي لوحدي خاالص ماالص باالص..

وبعدين ايه الدحكه الحمرا تيييييييييــ....:close_tem

اللون الأحمر بتاعك بيخوفني .. :smi420:

فى دحكه لونها أحمر...؟  :t9:

أكيد دحكه شريره وهبات بعلقه من حضرتك نهرده ..ربنا يستر ع ولاياه..

كنت هجااوب مكانك بس قلت يالا منقطعش ارزاق بئا ..!!   :99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> المسائله مش مساله لا تخف وكده او قله ايمان
> لان اللى بيساعد العابرين فى معموديه او صلاة او تناول
> ممكن يكون فيه فرصه لشخص اخر فى مساعده
> بسبب التهور او اى شىء اخر يكون فيه عدم مساعده
> ...



استاذي الغالي ممكن توضحلي المقصود اكتر
سامحني مش فهمت قصدك

وفي ردك السابق حضرتك ذكرت بالتحديد
الخوف 
وكان ردي عليك هكذا

بالطبع الخوف يختلف تمام عن الحكمه
وليس كل انسان يملك لهذه الحكمه
الا الذي اراده الله ليستخدمه في تلك الخدمه


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> استاذي الغالي ممكن توضحلي المقصود اكتر
> سامحني مش فهمت قصدك
> 
> وفي ردك السابق حضرتك ذكرت بالتحديد
> ...


حاضر هفهمك اللى اقصده
ولنفرض ان الاستاذ صوت صارخ بيساعد العابرين فى معموديه او صلاة او حجات تانى
وانا مثلا من ضمن الناس اللى ساعدونى
ووقعت تحت ايد ناس عايزة تعرف انا مؤمن ولا لا
ومين بيساعدنى 
العابر بيحاول يبعد عن اى احتكاك بالشكل ده
لانى بكده هتسبب ان فيه ناس محتاجه الاستاذ صوت صارخ يساعدهم 
مش هيقدر لانه هيكون عنده مشاكل
فبالتالى القلق والخوف على شخص الاسئاذ صوت صارخ اكتر مما هخاف على نفسى لانى شخص واحد لكن هو الاف الاشخاص
فهمتى ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> حاضر هفهمك اللى اقصده
> ولنفرض ان الاستاذ صوت صارخ بيساعد العابرين فى معموديه او صلاة او حجات تانى
> وانا مثلا من ضمن الناس اللى ساعدونى
> ووقعت تحت ايد ناس عايزة تعرف انا مؤمن ولا لا
> ...



اه الفكره وضحت اشكرك


----------

